# Formeln in Excel sichtbar machen!



## Gismon (7. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Excel-Tabelle.

In dieser Tabelle sind Formeln.

Ich kann mich an eine Tastatur-Kombination erinnern, die sämtliche Formeln einblendet.

Ich möchte die Formeln mit Spaltenzahl und Zeilenzahl ausdrucken, sodass nachvollziehbar ist, auf welchen Spalten und Zeilen sich die Formeln beziehen.

Wie kann ich das machen. Ich habe diese Tastatur-Kombination leider vergessen.

Excel97

Danke - Gruß

Hat sich erledigt! Es war STRG + # und anschließend Seite einrichten! Danke trotzdem!


----------

